# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Porque los sugus de piña son azules?

## ceheginero joven

es solo una prueba ke keria hacer podeis borrar el tema
 perdon

----------


## Luján

> buena pregunta xd


Ah!, ¿es que son de piña?

Me imagino que porque el amarillo ya estaba cogido para el limón.

----------


## ceheginero joven

lo siento por hacer este tema, estaba haciendo una prueba para hacer encuestas y no se me ocurria otro nombre para el tema, por favor borralo...

----------


## Luján

> lo siento por hacer este tema, estaba haciendo una prueba para hacer encuestas y no se me ocurria otro nombre para el tema, por favor borralo...


Naa!

Lo vamos a dejar, así la gente podrá desvariar un poco y se liberará aquí, dejando los otros hilos más limpios  :Stick Out Tongue:  (Huy!! lo que hace llevar despierto 18 horas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## ceheginero joven

Pues aquí la respuesta jaja:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿po que? non tiendo nada. non entiendo... jajajajaja

Es buenísimo jajajaja.

----------


## ceheginero joven

... Yo no se si sera el poder de la industria de la golosina, las fuerzas de Unicef, oseran lo p**os arbitros, pero no lo entiendo, no entiendo nada...
jaja muy bueno

----------


## ceheginero joven

El video:
[...] Está un poco más arriba

Aquí la respuesta de Guardiola:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Después decimos que estamos fatal, pero es que es verdad, como les ganemos esta tarde van a querer sugus de rayas, claro, verde y blanca ¿ de que gusto serán ? ja ja ja. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Espero que no se ofendan los del Madrid esto es solo un juego.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Después decimos que estamos fatal, pero es que es verdad, como les ganemos esta tarde van a querer sugus de rayas, claro, verde y blanca ¿ de que gusto serán ? ja ja ja.
> Espero que no se ofendan los del Madrid esto es solo un juego.


Jajajajajajajajaja. 
Sabrán a amargo sabor de la derrota

----------


## ben-amar

""""porque los sugus de piña son azules?""""


¡J*d*r, lo que hace el aburrimiento!

Acaso has visto una piña morada?, esta muy claro....menos para Mou  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> """"porque los sugus de piña son azules?""""
> 
> 
> ¡J*d*r, lo que hace el aburrimiento!


Jajaja, es que la pregunta es buena, muy buena, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

A los típicos profesores que empiezan a preguntar a los chiquillos en la pizarra, es la pregunta perfecta. Al acabar el turno de preguntas a ese alumno, el alumno tenía que coger y hacerle esta pregunta al profesor  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Verás como el resto del curso, no le vuelve a sacar a nadie a la pizarra  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jajaja, es que la pregunta es buena, muy buena, jaja 
> 
> A los típicos profesores que empiezan a preguntar a los chiquillos en la pizarra, es la pregunta perfecta. Al acabar el turno de preguntas a ese alumno, el alumno tenía que coger y hacerle esta pregunta al profesor 
> 
> Verás como el resto del curso, no le vuelve a sacar a nadie a la pizarra


Eso para el gracioso de la clase...
Eso tiene que ser un cachondeo de los grandes, ya me lo estoy imaginando jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Se me había pasado el hilo.
Lo encuentro muy ocurrente hasta que he visionado los vídeos.
Creo que los vídeos desmerecen la pregunta, que hubiese sido mucho más rompedora sin ellos, a mi modo de ver.
Me iré, dentro de un rato, a un kiosco a comprar sugus azules y ver a qué saben.
Como dice ben-amar más arriba yo tampoco he visto una piña morada, pero tampoco azul, más bien, todos lo sabemos, son de un color, por fuera, verde, marrón y gris y por dentro son amarillentas, pero si el amarillo lo tienen para el limón pues bien venido sea el cambio.
Lo de la respuesta de F. Lázaro tampoco tiene desperdicio, aunque quizá ahora se pueda hacer la pregunta al profesor, antes era del todo imposible o cargabas con dos Quijotes en las manos en cruz y de rodillas, por menos de éso me lo hicieron a mí, que también contestábamos la lección en pie, en fila y junto a la pizarra y en función de los aciertos avanzabas o perdías puestos por los fallos. Durante muchos años.
Luego os digo más.

----------

